# Prehistoric Bison and Human Migration



## Drachir (Oct 28, 2009)

A number of finds in arctic Canada, particularly those featuring ancient mega-fauna may change theories about human migration into North America.  It is thought that if these previously unknown animals existed where they did, humans may have come into contact with them.  

http://www.montrealgazette.com/technology/Bison+bones+might+rewrite+history/2152811/story.html


----------

